
Feedback: Timepledge.com - shraremywin2
I have domain name for an idea around a kickstarter type platform based on time.<p>You have a project that needs: 1000 hours of Data Collection, 50 hours of development time, etc.<p>But, you have a chicken and egg problem. If enough people put in the time, it would be successful, but only after a certain threshold of effort is met. No one wants to &quot;go first&quot; and put the risk in.<p>I feel like this could be a solution. If enough people pledge time (maybe with backups) the project could be a success.<p>Simple example might be an ebook with different chapters written but different authors.
======
shraremywin2
Maybe a game?

Datatset for AI.

CyptoTokens.

maybe a blog. contribute time to different articles.

What do you think? Are there other types of project this might make sense?

~~~
shraremywin2
I was also thinking of a time trading platform. That could use this as a kick
off point.

------
verdverm
How do you handle that time estimates never match reality?

~~~
shraremywin2
I'm thinking it's not a platform for managing projects as much as a platform
to aggregate a group of people interested in a project/cause.

But, over time users would give/get feedback as to whether they lived up to
their time pledge.

~~~
verdverm
What should I set my "time funding goals" as? (was what I was getting at)

Do I need to interview the volunteers?

With Kickstarter, I get money I can later hire people I filter.

~~~
shraremywin2
It mostly was more of crowd sourced type projects.

I originally thought of it as a way to kickstart a time trading platform.

